
India threatens to block Google, Facebook, et al. "Like China" - FluidDjango
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/01/13/indian_court_facebook_google/
======
jezclaremurugan
But the only difference is, they can't. India is far more democratic. The
recent anti-corruption protests were co-ordinated a lot online, and the same
people won't take such stupid moves lying down.

